# EEE Ultra-Shine discoloration from steel bearings



## Richard Gibson (Jan 8, 2011)

I am fairly new to pen turning so mistakes come faster than fixes BUT I have found a way around this discoloration.

For those that haven't used EEE Ultra Shine, if it gets in contact with steel bearings (which it is going to) then it turns black and that discoloration will transfer to your wood. I like the EEE product but the discoloration was unacceptable.

I solved this by simply keeping a roll of masking tape at the lath and I mask off the bearings BEFORE I apply the EEE. It only adds about 3-4 minutes to your time and is very easy and stops the discoloration.


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice tip. I'll give it a try. 

I've been applying the EEE from the center out, but it still leaves a black crease on the towel.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow. Great tip. Thanks.


----------



## Mac (Jan 8, 2011)

EEE will also clean brass for bullet pens. As well as Hut plastic polish.
So better not get any PP on that medal either when polishing blanks on the lathe.


----------



## ThomJ (Jan 8, 2011)

Get the eliminator from Johnnycnc


----------

